# The Last Air-bender



## sonknuck23 (Jun 29, 2010)

So my loveleh girlfriend got 2 tickets to the 3D pre-premiere or whatever you call it of The Last Air-bender. Her boss gave them to her. However, a friend of ours said he's willing to buy it off of us for 25$, that way we could use the money to go see a different movie.

So, is it worth it? I'm just wondering (for fun) what your guys' opinions of the movie are, so I can sort of base my decision off of it (also just for general conversation and fun, but I figure the movie is. . . sort of a big deal? I'm not actually sure.)


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 29, 2010)

This movie is something I've been crazy about since the first trailer. I loved the series and I created a thread about this a couple of times. I'm sure it will be amazing in 3D. Tell us how it goes. 

Also to those who watched the series, note that the names will be slightly altered because of international release and getting rid of the "American" accent. Sokka will not be pronounced "Sock-a" it will be pronounced "Soak-uh". I heard they will spell the names correctly though.  Where am I getting this info? Link. Look at the interviews of the main characters. they will pronounce it as stated. Also the trailers that are there are amazing.

Nicola Peltz interview Here she says "Soak-a" & "Ong" (Aang)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 2, 2010)

The reviews for this have been downright awful. Like really bad. Everything from special effects to acting to story telling to the action is supposed to be horrible and just a mockery of the cartoon. I'm actually downloading the cartoon at the moment so I can go see that, then maybe torture myself with this movie so I can see how bad it is. But yeah, I wouldn't see it. Many people are calling it the end of Shyamalan's career, if he actually had anything past Signs and The Sixth Sense.

The 3D is also supposed to be completely useless and really nothing but a cheap excuse to jack up the ticket price and get the gullible 3D addicts in. Definitely not Avatar (the James Cameron Avatar) quality.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 2, 2010)

Just watched it yesterday, actually. Pretty damn pissed with the movie. >_< Every good point that the show had, from its wonderful characterizations to its brilliant mythology was ruined by the movie. I think I would have fallen asleep halfway through the movie, if it weren't for the sound of my friend facepalming rather loudly every time we heard their names being said.

I'd rage about the technical problems of this movie, but right now, I'm too numb to care.


----------



## shaosam (Jul 2, 2010)

Worst. Movie. Ever.

It has an aggregate score of TWENTY on Metacritic. That is 20 out of 100. 

I would sell those tickets in a heartbeat.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 2, 2010)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Just watched it yesterday, actually. Pretty damn pissed with the movie. >_< Every good point that the show had, from its wonderful characterizations to its brilliant mythology was ruined by the movie.* I think I would have fallen asleep halfway through the movie, if it weren't for the sound of my friend facepalming rather loudly every time we heard their names being said.*


LOLOLOL. You're too funny!

Yeah, this is actually the first Rotten Tomatoes rating I've seen in the single digits. Even the Twilight Series got better rankings than this.

I'm just really sad and disappointed that this movie didn't give the cartoon justice. Is there a possibility for a remake in the future?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 2, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha. It's true though. I was trying hard not to burst into laughter because of that. *thump* xD The movie wasn't even funny. The only reason I laughed was because it reminded me of these:



_Who do they want before they want an Asian?
A Persian or a Cajun, or an Indian or an American
Indian,
Played by a Mexican,
Or, if you're lucky, someone Asian
Like me._

If there's one thing I learned in the movie, it's that Indians are evil. xP No offense. LOL.



EDIT: Never worked with youtube links before. My bad. ^^;; First one. Second one.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 2, 2010)

Usually I don't pay attention to movie reviews because they always find something to bitch and whine about even with legitimately good movies. But this was just awful. Avatar was one of my favorite cartoons and they just ruined every aspect of it in less than 2 hours. 3D was shitty too it was just "hey I pop out every once in a while."


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 2, 2010)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> *Avatar was one of my favorite cartoons and they just ruined every aspect of it in less than 2 hours.
> *


^This. I was horrified the first hour, and laughing like a crazed maniac the second half. >_>

I wish they make a remake of this someday. With proper actors and a director who respects the show. >':


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 3, 2010)

Guess I wont be watching this movie.. that sucks since I've been waiting for this even before the Avatar was


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 4, 2010)

Compare the show to the movie it bad

Just for being a movie it alright, "Aung" the air Bender the Movie could have been better.


A fan made one probably would have be much better, it would have be better then alright it would have been great!!!


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 4, 2010)

I saw it two days ago. In comparison to the series, the movie was pretty bad. Was it me or did it take them like 30 seconds of random martial arts to bend something? How the hell do they fight like that? And why the hell would firebenders need a source of fire, they just spontaneously combust it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for actor selection, Sokka is perfect. Katara is pretty good. Aang would be better if they allowed him to do cooler things. Zuko is downright horrible. Iroh is okay. Zhao & Ozai are idiots. Azula looks weird O.o

The story was tilted a little bit in comparison to the series so it was a little weird.

Animation & special affects were bad. Bending and fighting needs to happen faster. Like when fights with no bending, just pure martial arts, happen THAT should be a bending battle cuz those are swift and exciting. The sets were awesome.

Names are fine because its an international movie so the American accent needs to be removed. For example, in the series they pronounced Appa without an American accent; it wasn't pronounced "ay-pa". They just applied that to the other names. 

In my opinion, Katara needs to STOP voicing over the story. I know she does that in the beginning of each episode as an opening, but not during the story. Let the story tell itself, spend more time on significant events. Its okay if its a 2 hour+ movie, JC's Avatar was. And it was good.

Also just as a side note, Zhao talking about how discovered that "sacred library" got annoying after he stated it like the 5th time, we got the message the first time.

Also if possible make it more EPICCCCCC. More awesome Avatar State, yes?

Just my two cents.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> I saw it two days ago. In comparison to the series, the movie was pretty bad. Was it me or did it take them like 30 seconds of random martial arts to bend something? How the hell do they fight like that? And why the hell would firebenders need a source of fire, they just spontaneously combust it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sokka seem to serious :/ Compare to the cartoon. Azula is to young in the movie. They could had someone look like more like  Zuko ,but the acting was alright.  The Moon spirit girl was great btw


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 4, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Sokka seem to serious :/ Compare to the cartoon. Azula is to young in the movie. They could had someone look like more like  Zuko ,but the acting was alright.  The Moon spirit girl was great btw


Oh yes how could I forget Yue. She was also perfect. There was a very well-exposed chemistry between Sokka & Yue. To me, Sokka was the only one that made me laugh during the movie. The series had a bunch of comical relief and I believe Sokka in the movie best expressed that. I also concur about the Zuko acting; the acting was there but he doesn't exactly capture the personality and essence of Zuko. Not epic enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The scar is also barely noticeable.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm being a little to hard on Sokka character 'cause he did had some funny parts


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2010)

I saw this movie. Fuck it was terrible. Probably the worst movie I've seen. Period.

First off, the acting. Downright awful. Wanna know how they found the actor for Aang? Some kid shaved his head, did kung fu, made a video, and sent it to the film makers. No joke. And they cast him. The kid was about as good as acting as you were at your 5th grade play. But he wasn't nearly as bad as whoever the fuck played Saka (however you spell it) and Katara. They should never go into filming, even as an extra. Even the bigger name actors were bad. Dev Patel, from goddamn OSCAR WINNER Slumdog Millionaire was awful. He was about as dramatic as John Travolta in Battlefield Earth. The best actor was probably Aasif Mandvi. AASIF FUCKING MANDVI. Wanna know what he does for a living? He's a comedian and is a correspondent for the Daily Show. Well, this was a great joke of his.

Second, they butchered everything about Avatar outside of some of the plot elements (barely any) and the name. The characters were absolutely lifeless. Everybody was so goddamn serious in the movie while there's characters who plainly do comic relief in the cartoon. Saka, Ira, all of them were goddamn serious. Aang  in the cartoon is a huge jokester, even when kicking ass. Here he's all straight foward. The only character "true" to his role was Zuko, and that's because he's always mopey as hell and pissed off in the cartoon. Everyone else had no depth, it was sucked from them. As for the plot, they tried condensing an entire season of Avatar into an under two hour movie. There's about 20 episodes in the first season, each is about 20 minutes long (usually more, like 22-23mins). That's like 6 hours of Avatar they tried putting into about a fourth of that. And the thing is, adapting an entire season into one movie is an awful idea. The whole show goes like any other show; they have a main quest but of course hop around on side adventures. It's like taking an entire season of Star Trek and trying to make a movie about it. It's impossible. They skipped on at least 3/4ths of the episodes and even the key plot points were muddled and jumbled. Also, what the fuck is up with the races in the movie. I understand Shaymalan wanted to put some Indian people in there, but it's still so goddamn jumbled. The Fire Nation in the show were ghostly pale. The Earth Nation was probably Indian, but they made them Asian. Like Chinese-Japanese-Korean Asian. The Water Nation, fuck I don't know. Half the characters were white and half of them were like Native American-Eskimo. And it was like some white kids and Native American parents. What the fuck. I didn't know they were so promiscuous all of the sudden. 

Third off, the 3D was useless. I begged my friends to not see it in 3D but there wasn't another showing. So we payed the extra $4 or so. About a fourth of the way through the movie, I take my glasses off to see what it would look like, and it's only a bit blurry. But hardly noticeable. The only things that deserved to be in 3D were A) the intro, and B) THE FUCKING TITLES. Like the subtitles that show "Hey, this is the Southern Air Temple". NOTHING ELSE. There was a small bit of depth but it was completely tacked on and useless. It's not like JC's Avatar where there's a huge difference between 2D and 3D. It was just a way to take $4 more of your bucks, even though that movie deserved to pay me for making me sit through this shit storm.

The only slightly redeeming part were the special effects, but they were about on par with every other special effects heavy movie nowadays. Clash of the Titans and Avatar, being it's "3D brothers", Clash of the Titans was about equal and Avatar can beat it any day.

I seriously can't see how the makers of this movie could sit down, watch this defecation, and then say "Yeah, this looks good, let's send it off!" Everything is downright awful. And the balls for Shaymalan to put such an obvious cliffhanger for making another movie (there are 3 seasons of Avatar, you know), Jesus Christ. Shaymalan needed a big movie to help him back up. After The Sixth Sense and Signs, all his other movies got average to poor reviews. This was gonna put him back in the scene. But the level of amateur in this film makes Uwe Boll's work look like The Godfather. 

On the plus side, it was so terrible that there was so many good freeze frame moments that a "DERP" caption could be added to. So if you find a good copy of it online (it's not worth the purchase people), skim through it, find the retarded faces (there's a lot of them, even more than the cartoon's silly faces), and add "DERP" captions to it.

Just don't see this movie. If you want to watch something good go pop in the first season of Avatar.

*I dub this The Last Failbender*. Odds are it'll end Shame-alan's career, so the title is fitting. This truly is the Last Failbending he'll be doing.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

It GOT AN epic 8% on rottentomatoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Worse than Dragon Ball Evolution


----------



## GreatWisdom (Jul 5, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I saw this movie. Fuck it was terrible. Probably the worst movie I've seen. Period.
> 
> First off, the acting. Downright awful. Wanna know how they found the actor for Aang? Some kid shaved his head, did kung fu, made a video, and sent it to the film makers. No joke. And they cast him. The kid was about as good as acting as you were at your 5th grade play. But he wasn't nearly as bad as whoever the fuck played Saka (however you spell it) and Katara. They should never go into filming, even as an extra. Even the bigger name actors were bad. Dev Patel, from goddamn OSCAR WINNER Slumdog Millionaire was awful. He was about as dramatic as John Travolta in Battlefield Earth. The best actor was probably Aasif Mandvi. AASIF FUCKING MANDVI. Wanna know what he does for a living? He's a comedian and is a correspondent for the Daily Show. Well, this was a great joke of his.
> 
> ...


lol Didnt watch it but heard from a friend that it sucked. This makes me not want to watch it at all, but ill dl it when its leaked and check it out.
nice review btw


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 5, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> And the balls for Shaymalan to put such an obvious cliffhanger for making another movie (there are 3 seasons of Avatar, you know)


How would you did the cliffhanger?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't. Movies this bad don't deserve a cliffhanger.


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 6, 2010)

I was looking back through some Avatar episodes and I found a clip on Youtube that completely followed my thinking behind the movie.


----------



## GreatWisdom (Jul 6, 2010)

lol thats some funny youtube vid


----------



## Sterling (Jul 6, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> I was looking back through some Avatar episodes and I found a clip on Youtube that completely followed my thinking behind the movie.
> 
> EDIT: *SINP


Holy SHIT!! I remember that episode!! OMG I am just going to watch the whole series again, and say: fuck this movie. If it really is a bad as Guild says, I should *not* even support it by buying tickets!! Fuck! Thanks for the heads up Guild!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 S:


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh God, this movie was utter crap. I mean, the guy that plays Sokka played the freakish ugly looking constipated all the time vampire in Twilight and he's 25, and he's not very convincing as 15! I mean M.Night friggin Shamalan directed it. A supposed kids movie. He directs nearly all horror movies and he also directed the incredibly ugly Lady in the Water. Everyone thought that Lady in The Water was the worst movie of his career. Well, it isn't. No, it's this crap. He paid absolutely no attention to ethnic groups. He took out all comedy and culture in it. It's a shoe in to win an award. That is the Raspberry Award. I'm willing to bet this is the most nominated.

I'm trying to tell my best friend to not waste his money on this, but he won't. That's cause we're both huge Avatar fans, but this is one of the worst disgraces to an original I've ever seen.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh boy, I can't wait for the Rifftrax of this.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2010)

I just this movie like 3 days ago with my boy friend and just sat there the whole movie amazed at how bad it was.
The acting was downright horrible, I mean from being cheese and feeling like it was forced. All the characters were nothing like their TV show counterparts. With Aang, he wasn't at all the fun loving childish kid he was made to be in the show, he was cry baby and way too serous, Katara was downright stupid compared to the show, and Sokka way too wrong, just wrong.
The names were pretty much all wrong and most of the words they quoted from the show were mispronounced. Good example would be Aang himself who they called "Ong."
The special effects were pretty lame for 2010. Most of them were just too CG.
The fighting was laughable since most of the time no one was even hitting anyone or unlike the show, they had to like dance first to bend, which was all way over the top.
Looking at the story, it was a very brief look at book one and I mean very brief. It was like first episode, a few here and there, last episode, which they fucked up on so badly it made me walk out of the theater. They didn't even have Aang turn into that huge water monster that started destroying the fire army, instead


Spoiler



He made a big wave and put it down...he did nothing, he didn't even hit any of the books really. He just made a big wave and put it down and the war was over...LAME!



Pretty much, the movie was horrible, the only good part was the voice acting. Yeah the voices weren't half bad, most of them sounded pretty close to the show. Thumbs up for one good thing.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm here to report that I have the dvds of the cartoon handy (I can use cartoon because it actually is one in this case, it's not an anime).

I liked the cartoon, and I liked the movie. The opening scene is nearly a carbon copy of the cartoon opening.

Keep in mind this is a live film, no amount of wanting will make it easy to film live what someone can casually draw. Then again, sometimes CGI can totally own what can take a lot of time and effort to draw.

I liked the special effects. And the sound track was damned good. The big moment at the end of the film the climax encounter is stunning all because of the emotional tempo caused by the film.

You might not like this film if you are male and 13 to 15, but then a lot of you lads whine that your girlfriend whines "why can't you be more like [insert name of Twilight dude I can't remember here]". Suck it up buttercup.

I saw this with the wife, a girlfriend next door and her mom. We all liked it. The mom was ok with it, the girlfriend has seen the cartoon. The wife has not seen the cartoon but enjoys a nice action oriented show often enough.

I have two buddies in their 30s that saw the show earlier. One liked it the other thought it was cut short a bit. But neither hated it.

I liked the way they did Ang. I thought the two water bender tribes companions were ok too. I was able to see the cartoons personalities in all of them just fine.

Clone of the series though, no it wasn't a clone of the series. Lord of the Rings left out most of the book too. Get over it.
There is a reason why most films that are major funny that are animated, are as great as they are when they are. They are  usually one shot originals.
The moment you try to make a movie from a book or animated source, you will have pissed off fan boys.

You guys are really just that eh, just pissed off fan boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The show's 3d though wasn't too great, I will admit that. I think 3d live is a lot harder to do well than 3d drawn.
So what the 3d wasn't too magnificent.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 6, 2010)

^ Face it, almost all people are pissed of that movie. It was a great dissapointment because I LOVED the cartoon in Nickelodeon


----------



## awssk8er (Jul 6, 2010)

It's that bad? I really don't like going to the movies, but with my cable service we get four free movie tickets a week (Every Tuesday).

My family normally doesn't even go, but I'll probably go today or next week just to see it because how bad it is.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 6, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Clone of the series though, no it wasn't a clone of the series. Lord of the Rings left out most of the book too. Get over it.
> There is a reason why most films that are major funny that are animated, are as great as they are when they are. They are  usually one shot originals.
> The moment you try to make a movie from a book or animated source, you will have pissed off fan boys.
> 
> You guys are really just that eh, just pissed off fan boys



Uh huh, but how does that explain that a lot of people I know hated it but haven't even watched the cartoon? They all said it was incredibly dragging and boring, and it barely had a story to it.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Book and animated sources like x-man ,Spiderman, hulk, and batman , they were good.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 7, 2010)

I am not stating it is a young people thing, as I know older people are like this as well.

I think society simply needs too much 'action' in their movies these days.

Myself, I am not as demanding.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jul 7, 2010)

I get so annoyed when people compare movies to the series is was based off of. I mean, the plot was the same and that is all that matters really. I was meant to bring Avatar: The Last Airbender to a larger audience, not mimic the show exactly. If they DID try to mimic the show, this movie would be like 10 hours long. Now that that's out of the way, on to my opinion. It was pretty decent. The plot was great, the actors were good, the effects were awesome. My only nag was a lack of deep character development and the fact that the movie wasn't long enough. Due to it only being an hour and a half, it felt a little too fast-paced in my opinion. So, yeah, it wasn't bad, but it wasn't ground-breaking either, it was just good. I would give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jul 7, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> I was looking back through some Avatar episodes and I found a clip on Youtube that completely followed my thinking behind the movie.



Oh man, this was hilarious! I personally liked the movie, but this perfectly summarizes what fans of the series that were expecting a clone were thinking.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 13, 2010)

The movie wasn't that bad, it just wasn't great. It's ok for a movie by itself but it had a lot to live up to to be great. Also I agree on the slow bending and random races in the movie. They know they could have done that much better. 

Also the famous sokk-casm was really absent lol


----------

